# Hi my Grandpap has a 1883 American Star bicycle



## Colbz

He has an 1883 American Star together all spokes i was wondering what it is worth or aroundish if anyone had an idea i have no clue about bikes would appreciate the feedback thanks.


----------



## Colbz

Rear Wheel size- 40-42-45 

Front Wheel size- 24 inches


----------



## fordmike65

Sounds interesting! Post up some pics, and welcome to the Cabe.


----------



## Colbz

I'll have to get some he just told me about it tonight actually when i saw him for my grams birthday and  he pulled out this white paper and asked if i could look something up for him cause he dont do computers and i have no clue on vintage bikes so i figured someone on here does lol. And i could find very few things on the internet about it only seen 3 on ebay for 5k, 5k and 12k but there not the same name as this and the one had some missing spokes.


----------



## bricycle

after you post pics, get ready to get bombarded with messages...
Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Colbz

bricycle said:


> after you post pics, get ready to get bombarded with messages...
> Welcome to the CABE!




Thanks guys appreciate it.


----------



## TR6SC

This is probably a bike you would want to keep. The Star was pivotal in the transition from High Wheels to the chain drive safety. Although it didn't use pedals, it did have that ratcheting hub that allowed for a larger effective wheel size (speed). It was also rear wheel driven and front wheel steered, a new concept. It was a cycle that didn't need to be sized to the riders leg length. Short people pedaled (treadled) up high, while the taller folk worked the treadles nearer the bottom. And, because power to the wheel was not dependent on the orientation of the crank arm to the wheel, power was supplied as fast as one could pump, i.e. FAST.
This is a rare bird that would be a very special heirloom. You're gonna wanna teach your grandkids to ride it.


----------



## Colbz

TR6SC said:


> This is probably a bike you would want to keep. The Star was pivotal in the transition from High Wheels to the chain drive safety. Although it didn't use pedals, it did have that ratcheting hub that allowed for a larger effective wheel size (speed). It was also rear wheel driven and front wheel steered, a new concept. It was a cycle that didn't need to be sized to the riders leg length. Short people pedaled (treadled) up high, while the taller folk worked the treadles nearer the bottom. And, because power to the wheel was not dependent on the orientation of the crank arm to the wheel, power was supplied as fast as one could pump, i.e. FAST.
> This is a rare bird that would be a very special heirloom. You're gonna wanna teach your grandkids to ride it.




Thanks man i could not find anything hardly on this bike on the internet  it's my grandparents so idn what there going to do with it i think he wants to get a price on it then sell it..I'll have to go out and take pictures of it tomorrow or the next day and post them on here. I couldnt find any information on it and found this site and figured someobdy has to no something about these kinda bikes i didnt relize it was such a rare piece thanks TR.


----------



## TR6SC

Colbz said:


> Thanks man i could not find anything hardly on this bike on the internet  it's my grandparents so idn what there going to do with it i think he wants to get a price on it then sell it..I'll have to go out and take pictures of it tomorrow or the next day and post them on here. I couldnt find any information on it and found this site and figured someobdy has to no something about these kinda bikes i didnt relize it was such a rare piece thanks TR.



It's not so much about rare. There are quite a few bikes in the game where only a handful exist. These bikes will out-value the Star. The Star was in it's day relatively popular, so more than a handful exist today. My grandson just rode his first 26 inch balloon tire tank bike with a rack and fenders and a light. He loved the horn. The lay person couldn't tell you if he was on a Huffy or an Aerocycle, but he got compliments. People love these bikes. The Huffy finds its way into the dump. The Aerocycle...Well, just ask Val. The Aero is an icon, PERIOD. Not for sale. Like Bond's Aston Martin DB5. Not for sale. I remember dumping a VW 23 window Safari....


----------



## Craig Allen

The early Stars had a definite clicking sound as the ratchets moved around the hub and cannot be wheeled backwards. If you try forcing it the ratchets will break and then you got problems. Later Stars are the silent type and can be moved backwards.


----------



## mike cates

I've owned a few STARS and can help you on your quest.
Best to call me (not text).
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201


----------



## Colbz

TR6SC said:


> It's not so much about rare. There are quite a few bikes in the game where only a handful exist. These bikes will out-value the Star. The Star was in it's day relatively popular, so more than a handful exist today. My grandson just rode his first 26 inch balloon tire tank bike with a rack and fenders and a light. He loved the horn. The lay person couldn't tell you if he was on a Huffy or an Aerocycle, but he got compliments. People love these bikes. The Huffy finds its way into the dump. The Aerocycle...Well, just ask Val. The Aero is an icon, PERIOD. Not for sale. Like Bond's Aston Martin DB5. Not for sale. I remember dumping a VW 23 window Safari....




Got a ? for you im almost 100% positive he has and 1881 american star first year ever made which i no has a lot of value do you no how many were made the first year?  i no it was a small company in new jersey i dont believe they even made 100 of them in the first year. I no that because it dont have brakes and the first year american star ever made a bike they made them without brakes until 1882 when people were complaining.


----------



## Colbz

Or does anyone know how many were made the first year i cant find any information or any 1881 bikes online in either antique bike shops or bike museums the earliest ive seen was like 1884


----------



## Colbz

The vast collection of bicycles at the Bicycle Museum of
America is made all the more impressive by the
tremendous amount of cycling-related items and
materials that accompany the displays.
Among some of the most notable bicycles is an 1816 Draisine, which is one of only six that are known to exist in the world.  In addition to that, the museum also has an 1850 Ward Quadricycle, an 1870 Boneshaker, an 1881 American Star, an 1887 American Safety, an 1891 Victor Light Roadster, an 1897 Waverly, an 1898 Old Hickory, and so many others.


----------



## Freqman1

Colbz said:


> View attachment 857261The vast collection of bicycles at the Bicycle Museum of
> America is made all the more impressive by the
> tremendous amount of cycling-related items and
> materials that accompany the displays.
> Among some of the most notable bicycles is an 1816 Draisine, which is one of only six that are known to exist in the world.  In addition to that, the museum also has an 1850 Ward Quadricycle, an 1870 Boneshaker, an 1881 American Star, an 1887 American Safety, an 1891 Victor Light Roadster, an 1897 Waverly, an 1898 Old Hickory, and so many others.




Been there done that


----------



## Colbz

Freqman1 said:


> Been there done that




Whatever that means


----------



## Freqman1

Colbz said:


> Whatever that means



I've been to the BMA. I guess I was puzzled at what your post about the BMA had to do with your original post? V/r Shawn


----------



## Colbz

My orginial original post i thought it was an 1883 but i believe its an 1881 the first year they were made i was asking if anyone new how many were made in 1881 i no there was not many because they didnt come with brakes the first year and they didnt make alot for that reason until 1882 when they made it with brakes


----------



## Colbz

Im going to find out tomorrow when i call a few shops and museums to find out i just thought maybe 1 of you guys maybe new cause u cant find to much information on this bike.


----------



## the tinker

So....where is the photo of your bike?


----------



## Colbz

Not mine its my grandpaps


----------



## Colbz

Only got 1 photo need to go take more its out my grandpaps farm and hes 79 hes not a cell phone guy so i have to go out and take better photos for him.


----------



## ZE52414

...


----------



## Colbz

Going to pull it out for him its heavy and take better photos for him.


----------



## the tinker

Nice!


----------



## bikebozo

Stars are not rare, some examples have different features from being customized by stall bicycle repair shop , i have bought them for 1,000 , i have sold some for 8,500, i think the one you have is a later model ,with the spring . The name and serial number are on the front


----------



## bikebozo

I had a rusty star , i had a full nickle star , my client wanted the rusty one , each priced at 8,500 , the rusty one went to japan


----------



## Colbz

bikebozo said:


> Stars are not rare, some examples have different features from being customized by stall bicycle repair shop , i have bought them for 1,000 , i have sold some for 8,500, i think the one you have is a later model ,with the spring . The name and serial number are on the front




This is one of the rarest bikes you can find this is not an older version its an 1881 the first year they were ever made with no brakes and rivited spokes.


----------



## Colbz

Colbz said:


> Stars are rare my friend and no this is an 1881 the first year it was made and it dont have a serial number on the first year ones





bikebozo said:


> Stars are not rare, some examples have different features from being customized by stall bicycle repair shop , i have bought them for 1,000 , i have sold some for 8,500, i think the one you have is a later model ,with the spring . The name and serial number are on the front




1881 stars only came with rivited spokes and no brakes until 1882 when people were complaining they couldnt stop etc


----------



## anders1

Very cool! Show interest and maybe he’ll give it to you. Valuable or not, your Grandads bike is priceless!!! Especially one like this. Never let it go except to maybe your son or daughter and on and on......  keep us updated! Just my thought. Welcome to the CABE. Anthony


----------



## Colbz

anders1 said:


> Very cool! Show interest and maybe he’ll give it to you. Valuable or not, your Grandads bike is priceless!!! Especially one like this. Never let it go except to maybe your son or daughter and on and on......  keep us updated! Just my thought. Welcome to the CABE. Anthony




Thanks anders my grandpap is looking to sell it eventually hes not really a bike guy and neither is anyone in the family he has an 100 acre farm where his sister lived before she died like 30 years ago and he and my grandma built there own house on the land and it was in the milkhouse.


----------



## Freqman1

Good luck no matter which direction you go. If you want to post on the CABE for sale you must list a price (no "highest offer"), pics (good ones please), and the location in the "For Sale" section. V/r Shawn


----------



## Colbz

Thanks Freqman don't no what were going to do with it or what he wants to do with it already got a guy thats interested hes has 3 restored ones and didnt even no about the 1881 version thats how i no this is super rare piece. Alot of people say stars arent rare i agree most arent but the first year version is very rare i doubt if there were even 100 made that year and who knows how many of them are even around now.


----------



## anders1

Colbz said:


> Thanks anders my grandpap is looking to sell it eventually hes not really a bike guy and neither is anyone in the family he has an 100 acre farm where his sister lived before she died like 30 years ago and he and my grandma built there own house on the land and it was in the milkhouse.



if it was me then I would show interest in passing on the family history of the bike and try to purchase the bike from him. He would probably appreciate that. A photo of him with the bike would be great.  the history and story of the bike is worth a million bucks. Again just my thoughts, best of luck!


----------



## Colbz

anders1 said:


> if it was me then I would show interest in passing on the family history of the bike and try to purchase the bike from him. He would probably appreciate that. A photo of him with the bike would be great.  the history and story of the bike is worth a million bucks. Again just my thoughts, best of luck!




I can def get a photo with him next to it..We have a small family and im not the only grandson so he wouldnt give it to me like that especially something this valuable when theres other grandchildren in the family and he has 2 daughters. I think he wants to sell it to someone who appreciates it weather that be the guy were talking to now or on here or an auction and he wanted to split the money he gets for it with everyone in the family. Its his choice im just helping him get the word out because like i said hes almost 80 and he dont have a cell phone or internet so i told him i would help him out with it.


----------



## stezell

anders1 said:


> if it was me then I would show interest in passing on the family history of the bike and try to purchase the bike from him. He would probably appreciate that. A photo of him with the bike would be great.  the history and story of the bike is worth a million bucks. Again just my thoughts, best of luck!



Anders from the way it sounds it was his Grandfather's sister or the people that owned the farm before her.
V/r
Sean


----------



## wasp3245

Hello all .... the Star was designed by  G W  Pressey in 1880....H B Smith began production of them in 1881 ....they were made till at least 1894 ....total production  about 7400 ...split among the silent and clicker drive...please see below for chart with serial #'s and production numbers ..taken from H B Smith court documents ...so it's the real thing no guessing ...

you have an American Star .... later style frame ( oval step ) ...1885 -6 ( best guess)  ...you'll find the serial # stamped on the rear hub near the oil hole ..also on the rear axle when you pull it out ...but I would not go there if you don't have to 

Yes all Stars have / had a brake ....no brake you are in trouble ...

Stars are great fun ..to learn to ride and to master riding them ... 

a few decent photos ( in focus) would help 

Cheers Carey


----------



## Colbz

Wasp with all do respect i no for a fact its a 1881 first of they came with no brakes the first year they were made also theres are rivits in the spokes that also was only in the first year they were made its not a later model trust me that is the only year 1881 were it didnt come with brakes ive done my research and like i said thats the only year it came with rivits in the spokes


----------



## Colbz

And from what i found out calling the musuem today the first year they were made they didnt come with a serial number this dont have a serial number on it. they made very very very few of them for that reason starting 1882 they added brakes and changed the spokes


----------



## Colbz

wasp3245 said:


> Hello all .... the Star was designed by  G W  Pressey in 1880....H B Smith began production of them in 1881 ....they were made till at least 1894 ....total production  about 7400 ...split among the silent and clicker drive...please see below for chart with serial #'s and production numbers ..taken from H B Smith court documents ...so it's the real thing no guessing ...
> 
> you have an American Star .... later style frame ( oval step ) ...1885 -6 ( best guess)  ...you'll find the serial # stamped on the rear hub near the oil hole ..also on the rear axle when you pull it out ...but I would not go there if you don't have to
> *
> Yes all Stars have / had a brake ....no brake you are in trouble *...
> 
> Stars are great fun ..to learn to ride and to master riding them ...
> 
> a few decent photos ( in focus) would help
> 
> Cheers Carey
> 
> View attachment 857586
> 
> View attachment 857590
> 
> View attachment 857598
> 
> View attachment 857599





Thats a false statement 1881 model the first year they were made didnt come with brakes


----------



## Colbz

Thats how i no its an 1881 model no brakes and rivits in the spokes thats the ONLY year that happen like i said from 1882 on they all came with brakes and different spokes


----------



## Colbz




----------



## ZE52414

Has the museum seen the bike? Anything from this era probably isn’t certain. Just keep a open mind when you post better pics and guys that are trying to help tell you that your bike may not be 1881. These guys have some serious knowledge and have been doing this for a very long time.


----------



## Colbz




----------



## Colbz




----------



## Colbz




----------



## Colbz




----------



## Colbz

Colbz said:


> View attachment 857652



Those rivits only came in the 1881 model


----------



## Colbz




----------



## Colbz




----------



## ZE52414

Your probably right but how can you be so sure?


----------



## Colbz

I


----------



## Colbz

The only thing its missing is the seat and and 2 spokes are cracked


----------



## Colbz

ZE52414 said:


> Has the museum seen the bike? Anything from this era probably isn’t certain. Just keep a open mind when you post better pics and guys that are trying to help tell you that your bike may not be 1881. These guys have some serious knowledge and have been doing this for a very long time.




Like i said i talked to the Ohio musuem today which confirmed what i already new that those rivots only came in the 1881 model also it didnt come with brakes in the 1881 model because they have 1 at the museum. And i no its crazy not having brakes but the first years AS did not come with brakes and had those rivots spokes which people didnt like thats why they didnt make alot of these A because of the brakes and B because of the spokes.


----------



## Colbz

Colbz said:


> Like i said i talked to the Ohio musuem today which confirmed what i already new that those rivots only came in the 1881 model also it didnt come with brakes in the 1881 model thats a fact because they have 1 at the museum. And i no its crazy not having brakes but the first years AS did not come with brakes and had those rivots spokes which people didnt like thats why they didnt make alot of these A because of the brakes and B because of the spokes.


----------



## Colbz

And hardly anyone knows anything about them because there are hardly any around. Like i said i was talking to a guy whos interested and restored 3 different AS and he had to call his buddy who knows even more about these because he didnt even no the first year didnt come with brakes and about the rivots.


----------



## Craig Allen

Hey Colbz, Do you see those 2 tabs in front of the leaf spring? That's where the brake goes. Just because the part is missing doesn't mean it never had one. 
ADo you see the small hole in back of it? That's where the screw for attaching the return spring goes for the brake. I don't know what museums you've been talking to, but you are listening to people who don't know what they are talking about.
As far as those "rivits" on the spokes go, (the word is correctly spelled rivet) they are not rivets, they are called spoke heads and are part of the spoke as one piece. All Stars have them except later Stars that had  tangent wheels. In July 1881 there were actually 3000 orders for Star bikes. Your Star is not that rare.


----------



## Colbz

Craig Allen said:


> Hey Colbz, Do you see those 2 tabs in front of the leaf spring? That's where the brake goes. Just because the part is missing doesn't mean it never had one.
> ADo you see the small hole in back of it? That's where the screw for attaching the return spring goes for the brake. I don't know what museums you've been talking to, but you are listening to people who don't know what they are talking about.
> As far as those "rivits" on the spokes go, (the word is correctly spelled rivet) they are not rivets, they are called spoke heads and are part of the spoke as one piece. All Stars have them except later Stars that had  tangent wheels. In July 1881 there were actually 3000 orders for Star bikes. Your Star is not that rare.


----------



## Colbz

I Also got a few DM's from people on here telling me there wil be alot of people trying to scheme me over on here and to watch out like i said i already confirmed all this and can show you in a book where it says all this..Just like the no it all above said all stars came with brakes and hes supposed to no alot which is 100% false first years model never came with brakes.


----------



## Colbz

Trust me i didnt come on here without any knowledge of what im talking about thats why its been 2 months since ive posted


----------



## Colbz

Sorry "rivets" and no only first years model came with these type of rivets


----------



## Freqman1

Step one to alienating those who would help you (see posts above). It always amazes me how someone can spend a few days on the Internet and learn more than someone who has been studying these machines for many years.


----------



## Craig Allen

No they did not.


----------



## Colbz

Freqman1 said:


> Step one to alienating those who would help you (see posts above). It always amazes me how someone can spend a few days on the Internet and learn more than someone who has been studying these machines for many years.




First its been 2 months not 3 days 2nd how many of you actually seen a 1881 AS not in a musuem id say not to many even most of the antique bike shops i called didnt even no abouot this bike and like i said ive spent 2 months finding this information out i hate when people act like they no just like the guy that said they ALL came with brakes thats a false statement and he supposed to no about these lol he didnt even no first years models never came with brakes look it up


----------



## Freqman1

Lucky # 14 on my ignore list!


----------



## Colbz

Freqman1 said:


> Lucky # 14 on my ignore list!




14 that says alot about you


----------



## Colbz

The name "American Star" was derived from the double star-shaped spoke pattern on the earliest models. The front wheel diameter was about 18 inches, while the rear wheels went from 42 inches to 60 inches. Initially the American Star was slow to gain acceptance. *Customers initially complained about the non-adjustable spoke riveted into the rims, very heavy frame of solid steel and the lack of a brake. The 1882 model made improvements and eventually American Star bicycles featured all the refinements of the ordinary (penny farthing) bicycles with hollow frames and rims, tangential spokes, and improved saddles. *


----------



## Colbz

Exactly what that is


----------



## anders1

Well I’ll be honest I don’t know anything about these bikes. Pretty cool though! Sounds like all of you guys are pretty well versed on this stuff, just some miss or missed information somewhere. Remember you guys are on the same team. Also there are schemers every where, but also some pretty good guys here on the CABE! Welcome. Anthony


----------



## Colbz

Thanks Anders i no man i wasnt on here to cause an argument but for someone to tell me after all the research and people ive talked to and books ive read on this to tell me about this specific years model is laughable yea im sure alot of people no about american star bikes but dont come on here  and tell me what i have the spokes tell you all u need to no on what year it is because they only made them in the 1881 model and those 100% are non adjustable spokes rivited into the rims just a few jealous people on here that hate life and hate when people have something rare. Like i said craig show me pitures of another american star rim that looks like that. Also Anders there are alot of nice people on here just a few bad apples but you have that everywhere proof is in the pudding.


----------



## David Brown

Colbz  What might that bracket on the handle bars be for? A brake lever maybe.


----------



## Colbz

No thats to keep it stable enough so you can even ride it this dont have brakes on it 1881 models didnt come with brakes like i said only thing missing is the seat and 2 back spokes are cracked


----------



## David Brown

Really


----------



## Colbz

This is how you distinguish that it's an 1881 model no other American Stars have that kind of grooving on them besides the 1881 model not the 1882 not the 1885 only the 1881. *Customers initially complained about the non-adjustable spoke riveted into the rims, very heavy frame of solid steel and the lack of a brake. The 1882 model made improvements and eventually American Star bicycles featured all the refinements of the ordinary (penny farthing) bicycles with hollow frames and rims, tangential spokes, and improved saddles.*


----------



## Craig Allen

Colbz, I'm sure you are convinced on what you have and I'm not going to waste any more of my time trying to convince you,  but you really need to do more research. Yes it is true the first FEW Stars had no brakes and had non-adjustable riveted spokes, but that is definitely NOT what you have here. If you want to be stubborn about this, that is your choice, but the effort has been made to try to teach you something about these bikes from people who have experiential knowledge about them.
What you have is more than likely a late 1883 or 1884 American Star.
The first FEW Stars had levers forward of the drive hub, yours does not.
Without any means for adjustments, the first FEW Stars had hairpin spokes riveted in the rims that were prone for breakage. Star wheels then were redesigned going from unbutted, to single butted, and then to double butted. H.B. Smith Machine Co. finally got a U.S. Patent filed on 7 Feb., 1884 for a nutted spoke and groove in the rim. I can see in the photos you posted that you have double butted spokes with the square nuts in the hub. If you remove the nut off the rear wheel axle and pull out the drive hub, (don't worry you won't break anything) you will be able to see the square nuts on the spokes.
Also the bracket on the right side of the handlebar is for a brake handle. You can get copies of Star catalogs from the Wheelmen library.
I made the effort and that's enough.


----------



## ZE52414

Lmao


----------



## locomotion

This site is a great source of knowledge, you can probably learn more on here than you would in any museums, heck museums probably learn stuff on here.
Great lesson that I have learned on here, don't be cocky or obnoxious, I made that mistake and I have regretted it. I was fortunate to be welcomed back, don't make the same mistake I made!
Enjoy the people on here, try to be pleasant. There are collectors on The Cabe from all over the world. And most have decades of experience behind their belt!
Read, listen, and learn. Some of the collectors on here have devoted their life to this particular hobby. You can't find this anywhere else IMO.


----------



## Colbz

Craig Allen said:


> Colbz, I'm sure you are convinced on what you have and I'm not going to waste any more of my time trying to convince you,  but you really need to do more research. Yes it is true the first FEW Stars had no brakes and had non-adjustable riveted spokes, but that is definitely NOT what you have here. If you want to be stubborn about this, that is your choice, but the effort has been made to try to teach you something about these bikes from people who have experiential knowledge about them.
> What you have is *more than likely *a late 1883 or 1884 American Star.
> The first FEW Stars had levers forward of the drive hub, yours does not.
> Without any means for adjustments, the first FEW Stars had hairpin spokes riveted in the rims that were prone for breakage. Star wheels then were redesigned going from unbutted, to single butted, and then to double butted. H.B. Smith Machine Co. finally got a U.S. Patent filed on 7 Feb., 1884 for a nutted spoke and groove in the rim. I can see in the photos you posted that you have double butted spokes with the square nuts in the hub. If you remove the nut off the rear wheel axle and pull out the drive hub, (don't worry you won't break anything) you will be able to see the square nuts on the spokes.
> Also the bracket on the right side of the handlebar is for a brake handle. You can get copies of Star catalogs from the Wheelmen library.
> I made the effort and that's enough.







So since you sound like you no more then anybody ive ever talked to about these bikes how much do you think this is worth?


----------



## fordmike65

There are things being displayed in museums around the world not as what they are, but as what the owners or curators think they are or want them to be. No one here is trying to steer you wrong. On the contrary. There is an incredible wealth of knowledge here free of charge. All you have to do is listen...and be respectful. Been working for me going on 6 years now...


----------



## Colbz

fordmike65 said:


> There are things being displayed in museums around the world not as what they are, but as what the owners or curators think they are or want them to be. No one here is trying to steer you wrong. On the contrary. There is an incredible wealth of knowledge here free of charge. All you have to do is listen...and be respectful. Been working for me going on 6 years now...




Yea i no man i dont plan on being on here after i sell this bike im not a hardcore bike guy but alot of people on here dont no either but act like they do just like the person who said they all came with brakes which is wrong it sounds like craig knows more then anyone ive talked to even people at antique bike stores had no idea. So whats this bike go for like 4-5k?


----------



## ZE52414

Put it on eBay and start it at 1$. That will give you the answer.


----------



## bikejunk

Craig Allen and the others who have tried to help  have just about the most knowledge in the world about these bikes - you are a total looser if you dont take their advice-  good day


----------



## Colbz

No Craig has helped and read before making comments i already said he knows more then anybody ive talked to about these bikes.


----------



## Colbz

Thanks Craig im not 1000% percent sure ur right (i'm praying lol) but i will go out tomorrow and do what u said more then likely you are right thanks for the help. You might be 1 of 10 people around that really know about the 1881 model like i said almost every person i contacted that new about AS didnt even no anything about the 1881 model but i dont believe you pulled that info out of your ass sounds like you no poop on these.


----------



## Blue Streak

Photo of a later American Star with a brake that was for sale on Rideable Bicycle Replicas website:


----------



## Colbz

I mean i still go a nice piece that will sell for a few grand just not the mack daddy i thought it was


----------



## wasp3245

Believe what ever you wish ......what I wrote is correct ..first year of production by H B Smith  they had a tangent type spoke which all failed .... no known survivors of the original spoke pattern ...

Go to Trenton  law library and read the 600 + pages of court testimony ..then come back and post again .. cheers Carey


----------



## wasp3245

That's not a riveted spoke ..that is the head of the of the spoke ..those spokes are adjustable .....not the ones on your bike as they are all rusted ..but some oil ...at the hub  and pray ... they should turn ..there are captured nuts held within the hub ..... ...    this bike is missing a brake ... no brake, you will die on a Star   subject closed


----------



## Miyata FL.




----------



## fordmike65

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 857828



X2


----------



## Robertriley

I think it's a cool bike but where the heck is the seat


----------



## Colbz

lol


----------



## Colbz

wasp3245 said:


> Believe what ever you wish ......what I wrote is correct ..first year of production by H B Smith  they had a tangent type spoke which all failed .... no known survivors of the original spoke pattern ...
> 
> Go to Trenton  law library and read the 600 + pages of court testimony ..then come back and post again .. cheers Carey




And you wrong first years bikes didnt have brakes this is like and 1883 ok its still 140 years old and in pretty good condition and worth like 10k not the 1881 i thought it was but im ok with that Craig knows more then anybody ive talk to in 2 months about these bikes.


----------



## Colbz

wasp3245 said:


> That's not a riveted spoke ..that is the head of the of the spoke ..those spokes are adjustable .....not the ones on your bike as they are all rusted ..but some oil ...at the hub  and pray ... they should turn ..there are captured nuts held within the hub ..... ...    this bike is missing a brake ... no brake, you will die on a Star   subject closed




What do yo mean should turn it rolls without a hitch


----------



## Colbz

fordmike65 said:


> X2




FordMike your profile pic fits you well thats what you been doing in my thread for like 10+ straight hours today.


----------



## Colbz

Some people are so jelly on this site 1600+ views and i no theres a lot of great guys on here ok i thought it was an 1881 i was wrong i already talked to Craig about it i already *admitted he was right i was wrong* get over it already the bikes still 135 years old and worth a good amount of money is it what i thought no do i wish it was the 1881 model of course its the 1883 model an still worth a nice nice chunk of change so ill be alright you should to.


----------



## fordmike65

I bet you're a real pleasure to be around. I have no interest whatsoever in your precious million dollar bike, so count me out as being "jelly". Yes, you have a very nice piece from early cycling history, but that doesn't give you the right to come on here and act like an a$$. You think you're some kind of expert just because you spoke to someone on the phone and read a couple books the past 2 months?? There are guys here that have been collecting longer than you've been breathing that admit they are wrong and welcome the chance to learn more about this great hobby. If you know so much about it why are you even here? 

With that, this thread is now on my ignore list. A first for me. Good day.


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## Colbz

With that, this thread is now on my ignore list. A first for me. Good day.[/QUOTE]


fordmike65 said:


> I bet you're a real pleasure to be around. I have no interest whatsoever in your precious million dollar bike, so count me out as being "jelly". Yes, you have a very nice piece from early cycling history, but that doesn't give you the right to come on here and act like an a$$. You think you're some kind of expert just because you spoke to someone on the phone and read a couple books the past 2 months?? There are guys here that have been collecting longer than you've been breathing that admit they are wrong and welcome the chance to learn more about this great hobby. If you know so much about it why are you even here?
> 
> With that, this thread is now on my ignore list. A first for me. Good day.




I already did admit he was right WAAAAAY earlier in the day and at midnight still got 2 morons talking about it get over it go cut the grass do something useful besides living in my thread and liking everyones comments like your some kind of female.


----------



## Colbz

fordmike65 said:


> I bet you're a real pleasure to be around. I have no interest whatsoever in your precious million dollar bike, so count me out as being "jelly". Yes, you have a very nice piece from early cycling history, but that doesn't give you the right to come on here and act like an a$$. You think you're some kind of expert just because you spoke to someone on the phone and read a couple books the past 2 months?? There are guys here that have been collecting longer than you've been breathing that admit they are wrong and welcome the chance to learn more about this great hobby. If you know so much about it why are you even here?
> 
> With that, this thread is now on my ignore list. A first for me. Good day.





And i never acted like an ass until i got people telling me hey they always came with brakes which is a false statement first years didnt come with brakes and "they" no oh so much about them but didnt no that. Until Craig came along and actually wrote out why not just said a sentence and left he actually wrote a reason why and explained in detail like i said i admitted i was wrong get over it already.


----------

